# Took the first real step today



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I sent an email to the sheriff's detective in charge of CC permits to see if he could give me some names of instructors so I could get signed up for a class......NO REPLY.....This ain't real encouraging! Gave him all the inportant info so he could check me out before he replied. Name, address, phone....nothing! Well not to worry, this is a shall issue state.
I tracked down a guy who gives classes through my local Rite Aide sporting goods guy. He had a name and number so I'm signed up for a class on March 1st. This ain't cheap! This guy gets eightyfive bucks, then the Sheriffs Dept. gets twentyfive bucks, and last but not least the CBI gets fiftytwofifty plus finger prints. Ain't never been printed afore, shucks! So the gears grind ever so slowly forward. It could be June before I get said permit.
I'm looking forward to the class and meeting the instructor. He also has a combat shooting thing going on were they have meets and matches. This could get even more interesting :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just another way to shoot you in the pocketbook. But what's a man to do? We have to pay the pikers to exercise our God given rights. Good luck.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Just be happy you're still in a shall-issue state and not in Nazifornia


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

As you have to pay, I really hope that the instructor is good and that you will really learn something. Learning with good profissional have no price and I think that good knowledge is never enough, it might save your life.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

That is cheaper than here in Michigan. The average class price is $150. The permit application is another $105 and you have to get a passport photo taken somewhere to turn in with the application. You then get to do it all again in 4-5 years (renewal classes are about $80). That being said, if you ever need to use deadly force to defend yourself it will not seem very expensive at all. Good Luck!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

In Texas you have to take a class that ranges from $90-$150. Those are typically all inclusive meaning photos, fingerprints etc. are included. Then pay $140 when you file with the state.


----------



## Domanfp (Dec 30, 2007)

here in AL its $25 all said and done.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

jmg said:


> As you have to pay, I really hope that the instructor is good and that you will really learn something. Learning with good profissional have no price and I think that good knowledge is never enough, it might save your life.


Just from talking to him over the phone I think I'm gonna get my moneys worth. I liked the guy right from the start. He even offered a loaner gun if I was in need. Class size is limited to 16 people so it has the potential to be high quality.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*NC*

gmaske: Sir; NC has the class thing plus background stuff too.
Class Prices from $75.00-$150.00:
I originally took the $150.00 class and my son went too. I paid. 
On the way home he made some well thought out observations;; made my money well spent.

Since that time I've gone with friends and listened to other Instructors.
This Saturday; am going; with my regular shooting partner. It has been good for me to sit in and listen. Free to listen.

Some of the Class leaders have asked; was anything that they could do that would "enhance". Surprised by this. 'yes' Seems they want to be the best for the students.

Once class fee $75.00-$150.00 then to the Sheriff; $85.00 to file. 90 days later your CC. State mandates the 90 day maximum waiting; Mecklenburg county Sheriff; 87 days is about the average.

Sir; you are doing the right thing; and dadgumit; we pay and pay and pay
and I haven't seen on of the Bad Guys at a single Class.
Good people are the ones that are infringed on.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats on a smart decision. Yeah, they get you in the wallet, but IMO, it's money well spent to have the ability to protect yourself and your family when you're not in the confines of your home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

In NH it is $10 all in. Nonresident permits are $20. No classes just a background check including references.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

From what he told me half the day will be class room and the second half is at the range. He indicated that he was going to go into some basic defencive hand gun tatics and work us through some basic situations. Like I said before, I'm real excited to get into both parts of this. I'm bound to walk away from this with way more than I expect if the guy is half as good as I believe him to be. He told me to bring a hundred rounds so there's gonna be a whole lotta shootin goin on with 16 people in a class.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*reminded*

gmaske: The 100rds reminded me.

My son and I were asked to bring 200rds each. 50 practice, 50 for semi qualification, 50 practice, 50 for revolver qualification, and bring more to shoot as we please.

We were ?scored? which I thought was rather harshly. For my son I was glad.

Beside me; was an individual that "I" don't believe had ever shot before in his life. 
Was I concerned? Without question.

Range 'dude' snatched him up before I could stop him from waving his weapon about.
Do a report if you would;

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

neophyte said:


> 50 practice, 50 for *semi qualification*, 50 practice, 50 for *revolver qualification*, and bring more to shoot as we please.


Separate revolver and auto qualifications? I'm in NC and all I had to do was approximately 40 rounds at varying distances and speeds with whatever gun I chose to use. I have no "restrictions" on auto or revolver. How long ago was this? :smt017


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dan Starks*

Todd: approximately 1 year ago+- with 'Dan Starks' in Mecklenburg county.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess NC gives the CCH instructors some freedom in how they conduct the classes and the qualifications.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*differences*

Todd: Sir; I have been to several different class's; as I have described, and am going this Saturday.

Yes there has been differences.

I didn't ask any of the others; 
Saturday I will ask about, and see if flex standards are built in.

April; from Bass Pro; is doing this one.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

neophyte said:


> gmaske: The 100rds reminded me.
> 
> My son and I were asked to bring 200rds each. 50 practice, 50 for semi qualification, 50 practice, 50 for revolver qualification, and bring more to shoot as we please.
> 
> ...


Because the class is limited to a max. of 16 I have a feeling that he is going to do a one on one with each student before he turns the class loose to shoot. He told me that he didn't score on target accuracy and I get the impression that the safe handling aspect is going to be the biggie. There is no requirement to qualify with diffrent types of firearms.
The free public range were I shoot can be interesting at times as you get all types of people. You gotta be real alert for the air heads that wave there loaded guns around like idiots. It can make for a short day sometimes.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*problem*

gmaske: Sir; WAY to correct. Before I get my little bit of mess out;

I check out "whats Happing"

I can and will leave.

It may take a 40 minuet drive one way; 
NOT a Problem.:smt033


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I live in PA. CCW permit is $25 with about a week waiting period for background check. No fingerprinting or class needed however I did take a class at my local club.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ccw*

gmaske: Sir; my shooting partner made the grade, I sat through it for the 4th time; enjoyed the experience of another "Instruction presentation" 
Tuesday coming; shooting partner will take his 'paper work' to the Sheriff.
We are going to count the days and see if the "LAST" name thing has any validity. His isn't an everyday name.


----------

